# A taste of the Northland



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Had some fun picking fiddlehead ferns with the cupcakes last weekend. Decided to grill up some of the caribou backstrap from this spring to go with the ferns. Gave the meat a 45 minute soak in homemade birch syrup and apple juice. Then I made a nice rub out of smoked king boletes picked last summer and some Hatch red chili powder. Finished up the dish with a generous ladle of hollandaise sauce. It certainly hit the spot.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Do those gluten free oreos grow wild in Alaska as well?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Do those gluten free oreos grow wild in Alaska as well?


Little known fact, they sprout after a fresh snowfall on exposed glacier ice


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it's very rude of you to not invite us all up for dinner.  Next time maybe?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> I think it's very rude of you to not invite us all up for dinner.  Next time maybe?


Not everybody is worthy of the North. 
#fullrandomdraw


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You had me till the hollandaise sauce, not a fan, but everything else looks great, glad that you are doing well in the Great North.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> You had me till the hollandaise sauce, not a fan


I have never been less attracted to you than this moment right here, right now.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I have never been less attracted to you than this moment right here, right now.


LOL, I don't know what is wrong with me, eggs benedict looks so good and that sauce just tastes nasty.

Give me some cheese sauce or some mushroom gravy.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> LOL, I don't know what is wrong with me, eggs benedict looks so good and that sauce just tastes nasty.
> 
> Give me some cheese sauce or some mushroom gravy.


I'll give you that there are bad sauces out there being called "hollandaise"--especially in diners/brunch buffets. Those taste nothing like the actual sauce is supposed to, IMO. It is supposed to be lemony, buttery, and rich. My hollandaise approach is pretty straightforward, and it's a knockout. 

Mix 3 egg yolks with the juice from 1 lemon and a pinch of kosher or sea salt (fresh squeezed lemons only, that stuff in the jar/squeeze bottle is awful). Use a plastic or glass bowl--metal bowls with lemon juice/acids leaves a metallic aftertaste in the food that drives me batty.

In a pan, melt 2 sticks of butter, but don't allow the butter to brown. 

Whisk the yolks/lemon juice mixture vigorously while slowly drizzling the hot butter into the bowl. It should be slow enough that you never see the butter pooling up in the mixture in the bowl, you want a fully emulsified result, not greasy slop. Plus, if you add the hot butter too fast you risk curdling the yolks. Scrambled eggs are not what you want in this sauce. Just take your time. Should take ~2-3 minutes to drizzle the butter in. At the end, check the taste and add salt if needed.

You might not need all of the butter, just depends on how thick you want the sauce to be. More butter will lead to a thicker sauce. I like it to easily coat the back of a spoon, but still be loose enough that it flows on the plate. 


I have dreams about bathing in this stuff. It is magical, especially with green vegetables and seafood.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I have dreams about bathing in this stuff.


Go on....😊


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh boy that looks good!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That looks tasty!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ll take the caribou backstraps. You can have the dainty French herbs.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I’ll take the caribou backstraps. You can have the dainty French herbs.


If you don't eat your veggies and get more fiber in ya you'll be going through that filthy butt paper at an unsustainable rate. I'd suggest you could avoid that dilemma through the Bidet Nation, but everybody knows Utah's about out of water.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I'll give you that there are bad sauces out there being called "hollandaise"--especially in diners/brunch buffets. Those taste nothing like the actual sauce is supposed to, IMO. It is supposed to be lemony, buttery, and rich. My hollandaise approach is pretty straightforward, and it's a knockout.
> 
> Mix 3 egg yolks with the juice from 1 lemon and a pinch of kosher or sea salt (fresh squeezed lemons only, that stuff in the jar/squeeze bottle is awful). Use a plastic or glass bowl--metal bowls with lemon juice/acids leaves a metallic aftertaste in the food that drives me batty.
> 
> ...


Okay, you talked me into it, I will try it out, everything is better homemade, thanks for the receipie.


----------

